# cabinet door "slides"



## sausagefingers (Oct 1, 2008)

I have a friend call yesterday, who's building an entertainment center for some people, and asks where to get some different kind of of glide type mechanism for the doors. Imagine an entertainment center with the main center part for the tv, and two side cabinets that are each half the width of the center part. The people want two doors to cover the tv part, and have them slide out of the way and cover the two book cases on the side. I haven't done any research but my friend apparently has looked around for hours and hasn't found anything. Do you guys know of any such thing?

Thanks


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

Almost like a Barn door kinda thing or like you'd see with sliding glass doors. Pocket door hardware won't work either..........


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

Rockler sells rolling door hardware and tracks.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

The sliding door tracks would have to run from the TV cabinet into the wing cabinets. THIS sliding door hardware only requires one track per door, and the doors are adjustable.


----------



## sausagefingers (Oct 1, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> The sliding door tracks would have to run from the TV cabinet into the wing cabinets. THIS sliding door hardware only requires one track per door, and the doors are adjustable.


Awesome thanks...that seems to be what he is looking for. I sent that link to him. Now sadly, I hope he can figure out how to use it. hahaha...


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

sausagefingers said:


> Awesome thanks...that seems to be what he is looking for. I sent that link to him. Now sadly, I hope he can figure out how to use it. hahaha...



That hardware is very easy to use. The dividers between the mating cabinets have to be recessed to allow the door to pass from the center to the wings. The track just pushes into a groove. Install the track into the grooves when it's all set up, so the track will be continuous for each door.

The wheels get mounted in a partial mortise using a hinge cup boring bit (35mm). The bottom wheels have a cambered adjustment screw that when rotated moves either side of the door up or down. They mount on the rear of the door...you don't see them from the front. I've used those on fairly heavy doors and they work smoothly.


----------



## dl.white (May 10, 2009)

*Top Mount Sliding Cabinet Doors*

I just saw your forum thread. Small world... I'm building a custom built-in entertainment center with sliding doors as well. It sound almosts identical in concept to what I'm doing. I've seen the tracks referred to in rockler.com. There's a top and bottom track. They're used in a couple of dining room hutches offered by Eathon-Allen. Eathon-Allen, however, also has a hutch with a top mount track only where the door is suspended on wheels from the top . The bottom of the door has a hidden dato in it running lengthwise that travels over a dowel-like catch in the table top. I like the idea of no visible track. I've been searching all over for this version. Has anyone come across this before, or can you refer me to some websites I might try?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

dl.white said:


> I just saw your forum thread. Small world... I'm building a custom built-in entertainment center with sliding doors as well. It sound almosts identical in concept to what I'm doing. I've seen the tracks referred to in rockler.com. There's a top and bottom track. They're used in a couple of dining room hutches offered by Eathon-Allen. Eathon-Allen, however, also has a hutch with a top mount track only where the door is suspended on wheels from the top . The bottom of the door has a hidden dato in it running lengthwise that travels over a dowel-like catch in the table top. I like the idea of no visible track. I've been searching all over for this version. Has anyone come across this before, or can you refer me to some websites I might try?



This might be the track you are referring to. Not too many ways to slide a door without some kind of guide for the bottom. I have made a sliding door and bypass doors without any track on the bottom by using a carrier track assembly for the top, like a closet track. That type would use a track for the top, and an offset pair of rollers, so the door(s) will hang straight.


----------



## dl.white (May 10, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. The track you sent appears to be a bottom guide for a door. The track I'm looking for is a very miniature concealed track the doors hang from. In principle similar to a hanging closet door, except very miniature. The wheels are even concealed inside the track. (I assume there are wheels only because I couldn't see them.) The door guide at the bottom is a concealed "dowel" that a groove in the bottom of the doors fit over the top of. Also very inconspicuous. Eathon-Allen appears to have a number of dining room hutches with large sliding doors incorporating this design. They have to be buying this track from someone!


----------



## Jordy3738 (Jan 12, 2009)

Accuride and Blum both carry hardware for this application. They are both rather easy to install unless you need to go for the Accuride set that has pulleys for extra large door applications.


----------

